# Vexlar Problems



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a FL-8 and last winter it stopped working. You can hear and see the thing inside spinning but there are no lights. Anyone know what the problem could be and how to fix it?


----------



## genzbug (Nov 29, 2008)

send it to vexilar and get it fixed


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The light bulb went out send it in or fine a shop close by that fixes Electronics..


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Try and fully charge the battery. It sounds dumb but thats what my fl18 did and once i charged the battery it worked.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will have my dad run it to vexlar, he is in the cities. Just curious has anyone else had this problem? How long are the lights expected to last? cavedude I did try a few batteries with no luck. I love those fixes, however usually that is the last solution I try.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I was hoping that it would be a quick fix for you but sorry about your luck.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

The are not actually light bulbs in there they are LEDS, if you burned out all of your LED's you have a bigger problem.


----------

